# Instalar rele de 6 patas en luces



## javier397 (Jul 14, 2010)

tengo este relay:




y queria ponerselo al auto para poder ponerle lamparas mas grandes (mayor potencia) ahora, como se conecta??? alguien sabe??

los terminales son S1 B  S2 como se ven
y los de arriba son L2  S  y L1  los L dicen "fuse" tambien..

yo calculo que B es directo de la bateria, S1 y S2 son los comandos de alta y baja y L la salida de cada comando (alta y baja) pero la S no la entiendo!


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

Creo que no se ve la imagen...????
a mi pc esta mal....


----------



## maligno (Jul 14, 2010)

prueba si es la tierra de las bobinas de los relay internos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2010)

Tester en ohms y buscá la bobina , no te tiene que dar ni cero , ni infinito.

Una vez que tenés la bobina , le haces mediciones accionandolo y sin accionarlo y seguro lo sacás 

Saludos !


----------



## javier397 (Jul 14, 2010)

maligno dijo:


> prueba si es la tierra de las bobinas de los relay internos


me pa que es el B el terminal comun...
dos metros... creo que es de dos bobinas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2010)

. . . creo . . . . 

No te quedes con el creo , ya te dije cómo se hace: tester , lapiz y papel.

Luego accionás la bobina (las bobinas) con 12 Vdc (¿es de 12 V?) y medis de nuevo.

O quitale la tapa si se puede.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 15, 2010)

Desarmalo y ve como es!


----------



## javier397 (Jul 17, 2010)

gracias por los datos... preguntaba por si alguno ya ha conectado alguno con esta nomecltura ya que el relay no lo tengo yo sino un amigo!! gracias por los datos se los transmitire a el


----------

